# A DIY CO2 pressure regulator that allows you to turn off a yeast generator?



## Beamer (May 7, 2016)

Guys,
Hello first time poster, long time lurker.
Could somebody have a look at this guys idea for a yeast CO2 pressure regulator.
It seems to be capable of making it possible to switch off a yeast generator and regulate the pressure as well.

http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/forums/fish-tank-plant-advice/pressure-regulating-a-diy-co2-system/

Has anybody seen anything like this before, anybody tried it?
Regards Beamer


----------

